# Rusia vs España. Comparación de ejércitos



## Jeffrey Lebowski (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## eTendero (21 Ene 2022)

Se van a cagar.


----------



## fieraverde (21 Ene 2022)

Si no nos presentamos solo perdemos 3-0 y no nos dejan participar en la siguiente guerra.


----------



## malvado (21 Ene 2022)

¿Y qué nos dice esa coparación? ¿Acaso vamos a entrar en una guerra abierta España contra Rusia?


----------



## malvado (21 Ene 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Si no nos presentamos solo perdemos 3-0 y no nos dejan participar en la siguiente guerra.


----------



## asakopako (21 Ene 2022)

Pero aquí tenemos gambas y terracitas. Con eso te liquidas a medio ejército rojo de diarrea y olor a fritanga. Cuidado con nuestras armas químicas.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Ene 2022)

joder, no ganamos ni a una.. vaya mierda ejercito. PUTO PEDRO SANCHES DE LOS COJONES, Y CASTEJON... vete a tomar por culo, incompentente, gilipollas... Usa no es el bando ganador, tonto del culo, apoya a Rusia y a China si hace falta, pero dejate de mierdas de intimidar a Rusia. Y SI QUIERES GUERRA, te vas tu el primero, masonazo.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (21 Ene 2022)

La comparación adecuada es:

OTAN vs Rusia.

Espabiladitos.


----------



## Hermenauta (21 Ene 2022)

El papel de España en un hipotetico conflicto seria el de centro logistico, que fue el papel que se le asigno desde tiempos de Eisenhower. A eso se refiere Sanchez cuando dice lo de "aliado preferente".


----------



## TitusMagnificus (21 Ene 2022)

Pero ahí no está contemplado el tamaño de las gónadas de unos y de otros


----------



## silenus (21 Ene 2022)

No cuentan a nuestras orco-mujeras empoderadas.

Mandamos un regimiento de vascAs feministas del mismo Mordor y los ruskies se cagan.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Ene 2022)

Ya pero los cojones, ¿qué me dices de los cojones? Ah, espera, que tampoco...


----------



## Invasor (21 Ene 2022)

Y cuántos de sus militares están formados en perspectiva de género, ah?





__





Observatorio militar para la igualdad entre mujeres y hombres en las Fuerzas Armadas - Ministerio de Defensa de España
 

ministerio defensa paz misiones ejercito




www.defensa.gob.es







Recordad amigos, aquí no hace falta ninguna guerra. Solamente por nosotros mismos nos vamos a extinguir por gilipollas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 Ene 2022)

si les enviamos un ejercito de un millón de charos feminazis pelo multicolor a darles discursos de paz e igualdad los rusos acaban suicidándose todos, jaque mate fachas


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Ene 2022)

Pero tenemos a Echenique...... eso compensa todo lo demás.... 









Los ruskis no se atreverán


----------



## Teniente_Dan (21 Ene 2022)

En los últimos días he visto muchas tablas de esas y en cada una vienen unos números diferentes.


----------



## Plutarko (21 Ene 2022)

La estrategia está clara. Mandamos una incursión de nuestras charos y en cuanto entren en contacto con las líneas enemigas los rusos se desmoralizaran y le darán aún más al vodka, al final terminarán suicidándose. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 914454
> Ver archivo adjunto 914456
> Ver archivo adjunto 914457
> Ver archivo adjunto 914458




Rusia es 3 veces nuestra población


curiosamente en nivel de *PIB* estamos a la par

incluso la putapenica España de la psoe es 3 veces mas rica que Rusia


----------



## Pom (21 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia es 3 veces nuestra población
> 
> 
> curiosamente en nivel de *PIB* estamos a la par
> ...



Rusia tiene recursos naturales y mano de obra. En caso de guerra de las de verdad los papelitos y numeritos del banco no valen ni para limpiarse el culo.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (21 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 914454
> Ver archivo adjunto 914456
> Ver archivo adjunto 914457
> Ver archivo adjunto 914458



Vamos a recordar a los comedoritos del foro que Rusia tiene un PIB similar a Italia con 150M de habitantes.....por lo que diría que el 50% de esos blindados,carros de combate y helicópteros deben ser chatarra soviética oxidada y ruinosa


----------



## myles (21 Ene 2022)

Tenemos esta leva y ellos NO.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Ene 2022)

Pues si comparas los cojones y el patriotismo de los ruskis y los manginas, fluis gender y el pro leyenda negra de cainiquistan, flipas.

bueno lo mejor es pasarse al ganador que es obvio


----------



## dragon33 (21 Ene 2022)

Un solo pepino le sobra a Rusia contra España inclusiva, resilente y ecofriendly.


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Ene 2022)

Pom dijo:


> Rusia tiene recursos naturales y mano de obra. En caso de guerra de las de verdad los papelitos y numeritos del banco no valen ni para limpiarse el culo.




Diselo a Israel venciendo en una semana a sus vecinos árabes con 6 veces mas poblacion

Diselo a la propia Rusia cuando en 1917 ya no podía seguir el ritmo de la guerra y su población moria de hambre


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Pues si comparas los cojones y el patriotismo de los ruskis y los manginas, fluis gender y el pro leyenda negra de cainiquistan, flipas.
> 
> bueno lo mejor es pasarse al ganador que es obvio




pues les vencimos en el 36


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Ene 2022)

si eso es lo normal, el país más grande del mundo vs un país normal, lo extraño es lo de Rusia siendo tan pobre con los recursos que tiene.


----------



## Pura Sangre (21 Ene 2022)

esas cifras están mal, dice que tenemos 52 cazas cuando de Eurofighters tenemos unos 70 (alguno se ha perdido en accidente pero no 2 decenas).


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Ene 2022)

Relación de 10 a 1 en todo, pero como tenemos más cojones, podríamos ganar. Bueno, en realidad no.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (21 Ene 2022)

cuando entren en acción los funcivagos,charos femirojas y moronegros se van a cagar,esos tienen mucho que perder,comandados por leticio ,campechano exiliado,viruelo primero,quim torra y jordi pujol,todos grandes de ezpaña


----------



## ANS² (21 Ene 2022)

si contamos las cabras ganamos por una

jaque mate


----------



## joeljoan (21 Ene 2022)

A España solo llegarán una o dos bombas nucleares, Madrid y Rota......


----------



## Julc (21 Ene 2022)

Les ha faltado calcular los que nos íbamos a pasar al enemigo.


----------



## Felson (21 Ene 2022)

Falta en esa estadística algo fundamental: el número de personas que están dispuestas a luchar por Putin, o lo que dice Putin -y posibilidad de perder la vida por ello-, y el número de personas que estamos dispuestos a luchar -y perder la vida por ello-, por Sánchez, Rajoy, Soraya, Letizia, Montero, Garzón, Iglesias, Montoro...


----------



## Ufo (21 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> pues les vencimos en el 36



Se llevaron nuestro otro y nos mandaron chatarra para que nos matamos entre nosotros....ganaron ellos


----------



## Ciudadanos Inocentes (21 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pero tenemos a Echenique...... eso compensa todo lo demás....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está incluido en los 102 vehículos de Self Propelled Artillery


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Ene 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Falta en esa estadística algo fundamental: el número de personas que están dispuestas a luchar por Putin, o lo que dice Putin -y posibilidad de perder la vida por ello-, y el número de personas que estamos dispuestos a luchar -y perder la vida por ello-, por Sánchez, Rajoy, Soraya, Letizia, Montero, Garzón, Iglesias, Montoro...



Todos los onvres, a la que una charo y una tia en instagram lo diga, se mueve el 90% de España.


----------



## Borroso (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## PIA (21 Ene 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Falta en esa estadística algo fundamental: el número de personas que están dispuestas a luchar por Putin, o lo que dice Putin -y posibilidad de perder la vida por ello-, y el número de personas que estamos dispuestos a luchar -y perder la vida por ello-, por Sánchez, Rajoy, Soraya, Letizia, Montero, Garzón, Iglesias, Montoro...



Te lo aseguro que pocos rusos van a salir a luchar por la mafia de kremlin


----------



## petro6 (21 Ene 2022)

Pero tenemos más charos y botijos. Esas armas de destrucción masiva podrían marcar la diferencia en el caso que se les fuera la luz y no les funcionaran los aparatos.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (21 Ene 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Pero ahí no está contemplado el tamaño de las gónadas de unos y de otros



No es un España- Francia. Los ruskis están igual de locos que nosotros pero menos amariconados


----------



## asiqué (21 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pero tenemos a Echenique...... eso compensa todo lo demás....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos ven a E.T en silla se ruedas y no se creen que eso forme parte de nuestro gobierno.


----------



## J0selitr0 (21 Ene 2022)

No cuentan con que tenemos el presidente más guapo


----------



## OCALO (21 Ene 2022)

No somos capaces ni de proteger nuestras fronteras, le vamos a toser a nadie.


----------



## Tupper (21 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> No cuentan a nuestras orco-mujeras empoderadas.
> 
> Mandamos un regimiento de vascAs feministas del mismo Mordor y los ruskies se cagan.



Por favor, los rusos no se merecen pasar semejante horror, animalillos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Los rusos ven a E.T en silla se ruedas y no se creen que eso forme parte de nuestro gobierno.



Bueno, no es parte de nuestro Gobierno, pero como si lo fuera, y los hay iguales o peores dentro del Gobierno, hoy he escuchado a la MINISTRA (que manda huevos) Irena Montera diciendo que "la sociedad vasca, la sociedad española y la catalana son del no a la guerra" toda una Ministra de España diferenciando nacionalidades internas y haciéndoles el caldo gordo a los anti España, es que esto es ya para reventar!!  





a los votantes de izmierdas que se consideren españoles habría que cortarles la puta mano por hacer que engendros como esta puta rata traidora llegue al Gobierno de nuestro país...


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (21 Ene 2022)

El ejercito ruso tiene grandes números, y grandes militares, pero en tecnología el de la OTAN o el de Marruecos le da mil vueltas, y ojo, que Marruecos ya tiene un ejercito de primer orden.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ene 2022)

Sin cabezas nucleares a contar lo veo flojo…

Ya se sabe, mucho de barra de bar pero al primer nuke todos a correr como gamos…si lo sabrán en Siria…


----------



## NormanMan (21 Ene 2022)

La fuerza bélica de un pais se mide no en lo que tienes, si no que, en caso de guerra cuanto puedes fabricar.


----------



## Tails (21 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pero tenemos a Echenique...... eso compensa todo lo demás....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuenta como tanque


----------



## HDR (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## OBDC (21 Ene 2022)

Le mandamos de infiltrada a la cajera y les destruye la moral. Es un arma secreta

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## asiqué (21 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Bueno, no es parte de nuestro Gobierno, pero como si lo fuera, y los hay iguales o peores dentro del Gobierno, hoy he escuchado a la MINISTRA (que manda huevos) Irena Montera diciendo que "la sociedad vasca, la sociedad española y la catalana son del no a la guerra" toda una Ministra de España diferenciando nacionalidades internas y haciéndoles el caldo gordo a los anti España, es que esto es ya para reventar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No esta en el gobierno, pero si esta en el circo cuando hay plenos. 
Ya solo con verlo en la tele me revuelve la tripa…


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero aquí tenemos gambas y terracitas. Con eso te liquidas a medio ejército rojo de diarrea y olor a fritanga. Cuidado con nuestras armas químicas.



pero ellos tienen unas rusas que te cagas, nada de bigotudas ni impresentables como la gerente maloliente por sus menstruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!)


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Diselo a Israel venciendo en una semana a sus vecinos árabes con 6 veces mas poblacion
> 
> Diselo a la propia Rusia cuando en 1917 ya no podía seguir el ritmo de la guerra y su población moria de hambre



Cierto pero no compares a Israel con España, el sol y la luna macho


----------



## ArmiArma (21 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Mandamos un regimiento de vascAs feministas del mismo Mordor y los ruskies se cagan.



No sé como de feministas, pero ahora mismo, será de lo poco que se puede mandar a una guerra, creeme. Estoy seguro, de que en otros sitios de España tiene que ser igual


----------



## Petruska (21 Ene 2022)

eTendero dijo:


> Se van a cagar.


----------



## Petruska (21 Ene 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> si les enviamos un ejercito de un millón de charos feminazis pelo multicolor a darles discursos de paz e igualdad los rusos acaban suicidándose todos


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pero tenemos a Echenique...... eso compensa todo lo demás....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se le puede atornillar a la panza de un F-18 y tirarlo directo sobre el Kremlin. 

En dos semanas de que este por ahi nos ofrecerian la paz, una provincia siberiana para enviar alli a nuestros parias y 20.000 chortinas rubitas premium full equip si nos lo traemos de vuelta.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ene 2022)

Pom dijo:


> Rusia tiene recursos naturales y mano de obra. En caso de guerra de las de verdad los papelitos y numeritos del banco no valen ni para limpiarse el culo.



Montan la economía de guerra y militarizan a la población como hicieron antaño y se acabaron las gilipolleces. La clave de Rusia es que no carece de ninguna materia prima en su territorio, tiene reservas estratégicas para todo. La guerra la gana la producción industrial no el sector terciario. Y su columna vertebral industrial esta en el transiberiano, que esta jodido de ser alcanzado por medios aereos convencionales.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Se le puede atornillar a la panza de un F-18 y tirarlo directo sobre el Kremlin.
> 
> En dos semanas de que este por ahi nos ofrecerian la paz, una provincia siberiana para enviar alli a nuestros parias y 20.000 chortinas rubitas premium full equip si nos lo traemos de vuelta.




De hecho la realidad poco conocida de los defaults de Argentina es que se quedaron en la ruina varias veces por los pagos que nos enviaron a España por quedárnoslo


----------



## il banditto (21 Ene 2022)

rusia es cuestion de un dia para nuestra infanteria


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ene 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> si eso es lo normal, el país más grande del mundo vs un país normal, lo extraño es lo de Rusia siendo tan pobre con los recursos que tiene.



Rusia no es pobre. Eso es lo que nos venden. Lo que pasa es que Rusia a nivel monetario, fiscal y comercial juega su propia liga (es lo que tiene ser tan puto enorme). Yo he estado en Moscu pasando unos dias en casa de un ingeniero amiguete de mi familia que si, a igualdad de funciones nominalmente gana 3 veces menos que yo, pero su poder adquisitivo ahi multiplica el mio en Alemania. Paga 3 euros y pico al mes de energia, la cesta de la compra es 3 veces inferior, los impuestos un 16%. Tiene parienta y tres mocosos y se los lleva todos los años en avion al Caucaso a la playa. Su piso se lo concedió el estado como VPO y lo tiene pagado desde recien casado. Mantiene un terrenito y una dacha en los bosques que hay al noroeste del oblast y mantiene a su madre pensionista. Y con todo y eso le sobra sueldo para ahorrar. En cuanto a calidac de vida en Moscu tienes cultura para parar un tren, deporte, librerias. Y la internet rusa no va nada mal y el precio es ridiculo.


----------



## juanelo (21 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Cierto pero no compares a Israel con España, el sol y la luna macho



No deberías infravalorar a las unidades de nuestro ejercito, te equivocarias totalmente, no entro en comparaciones en relación al número de unidades, pero en relación a los comentarios en este foro sobre el envío de aviones a Bulgaria por ponerte un ejemplo, te puedo asegurar que son superiores mentalmente, tienen unos huevos como campanas, mucho mejores técnicamente y con mejores aviones, esos muchachos son TREMENDOS. En cuestiones de politica no entro.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Bueno, no es parte de nuestro Gobierno, pero como si lo fuera, y los hay iguales o peores dentro del Gobierno, hoy he escuchado a la MINISTRA (que manda huevos) Irena Montera diciendo que "la sociedad vasca, la sociedad española y la catalana son del no a la guerra" toda una Ministra de España diferenciando nacionalidades internas y haciéndoles el caldo gordo a los anti España, es que esto es ya para reventar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suelta que "la sociedad vasca, la sociedad catalana y la sociedad española" como si aqui hubiera tres naciones. Esta enchufada es una ministra del gobierno de ESPAÑA.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ene 2022)

juanelo dijo:


> No deberías infravalorar a las unidades de nuestro ejercito, te equivocarias totalmente, no entro en comparaciones en relación al número de unidades, pero en relación a los comentarios en este foro sobre el envío de aviones a Bulgaria por ponerte un ejemplo, te puedo asegurar que son superiores mentalmente, tienen unos huevos como campanas, mucho mejores técnicamente y con mejores aviones, esos muchachos son TREMENDOS. En cuestiones de politica no entro.



Nadie duda del valor de los soldados españoles, hay un caudaloso rio de sangre española en la historia que lo demuestra.

Mas bien habria que dudar de la habilidad de sus comandantes, que son los que provocan ese rio.


----------



## SerAntiguo (21 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> De hecho la realidad poco conocida de los defaults de Argentina es que se quedaron en la ruina varias veces por los pagos que nos enviaron a España por quedárnoslo



Podrias ampliar?


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (21 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pero tenemos a Echenique...... eso compensa todo lo demás....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y si lo sueltas en el frente entonando a grito pelao el chupame la minga dominga que vengo de Francia, las tropas rusas huyen despavoridas…


----------



## josesumm (22 Ene 2022)

Tenemos las mismas fragatas 13 , por ahí podríamos darles un susto.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (22 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 914454
> Ver archivo adjunto 914456
> Ver archivo adjunto 914457
> Ver archivo adjunto 914458



nosotros tenemos un arma secreta: Las Charos.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (22 Ene 2022)

Pero no podran nada contra los supeepoderosos tercios de Flanders y su super lider el Gran Capitan.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (22 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Rusia no es pobre. Eso es lo que nos venden. Lo que pasa es que Rusia a nivel monetario, fiscal y comercial juega su propia liga (es lo que tiene ser tan puto enorme). Yo he estado en Moscu pasando unos dias en casa de un ingeniero amiguete de mi familia que si, a igualdad de funciones nominalmente gana 3 veces menos que yo, pero su poder adquisitivo ahi multiplica el mio en Alemania. Paga 3 euros y pico al mes de energia, la cesta de la compra es 3 veces inferior, los impuestos un 16%. Tiene parienta y tres mocosos y se los lleva todos los años en avion al Caucaso a la playa. Su piso se lo concedió el estado como VPO y lo tiene pagado desde recien casado. Mantiene un terrenito y una dacha en los bosques que hay al noroeste del oblast y mantiene a su madre pensionista. Y con todo y eso le sobra sueldo para ahorrar. En cuanto a calidac de vida en Moscu tienes cultura para parar un tren, deporte, librerias. Y la internet rusa no va nada mal y el precio es ridiculo.



Ya, está bien, pero hablas de un caso concreto en Moscú y de alguien ingeniero que lo suelen ganar bastante bien. Habría que ver el resto.


----------



## Diek (22 Ene 2022)

Pero hombre, os olvidais de lo más importante, los ministres de defensa!







Y aquí tenemos:







Comparad el impresionante currículum de nuestra ministra con el del gañán Ruso...no hay color.

Margarita Robles Fernández
Ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles Fernández
León, 1956.

Licenciada en Derecho en la Universidad Central de Barcelona.

Ingresó en la Carrera Judicial en la 27 Promoción de Jueces y Fiscales con el número uno de dicha promoción.

Ha desempeñado cargos de Juez y Magistrada en Balaguer, San Feliú de Llobregat, Bilbao, accediendo a la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona en 1981, siendo la primera mujer que llegó a un órgano colegiado en España.

Presidenta de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona (1991-1993).

Subsecretaria del Ministerio de Justicia (1993-1994).

Secretaria de Estado de Interior en el Ministerio de Justicia e Interior (1994-1996).

Magistrada de la Sala de lo Contencioso Administrativa de la Audiencia Nacional (1996-2004).

En el año 2004 es nombrada Magistrada de la Sala de lo Contencioso del Tribunal Supremo.

Vocal del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (2008 al 2013).

Diputada por Madrid (2016-2018).

Presidenta de la Comisión de Justicia del Congreso de los Diputados (2016-2017).

Portavoz del Grupo Parlamentario Socialista en el Congreso de los Diputados (2017-2018).

Diputada por Ávila (2019 - febrero de 2020).

Ministra de Defensa (2018 - actualidad)


.................

Serguéi Kuzhuguétovich Shoigú (en ruso, Сергей Кужугетович Шойгу Chadán, Unión Soviética, 21 de mayo de 1955) es un estadista ruso de origen tuvano, un pueblo túrquico de Siberia relacionado con los mongoles, que ha sido ministro de defensa desde el 6 de noviembre de 2012, General de Ejército (2003), Héroe de la Federación Rusa (1999).
Fue presidente del comité estatal de la República Socialista Federativa Soviética de Rusia y de la Federación de Rusia sobre asuntos de la defensa civil, emergencias y eliminación de consecuencias de desastres naturales (1991 - 2012) y gobernador del óblast de Moscú (2012).


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Ene 2022)

juanelo dijo:


> No deberías infravalorar a las unidades de nuestro ejercito, te equivocarias totalmente, no entro en comparaciones en relación al número de unidades, pero en relación a los comentarios en este foro sobre el envío de aviones a Bulgaria por ponerte un ejemplo, te puedo asegurar que son superiores mentalmente, tienen unos huevos como campanas, mucho mejores técnicamente y con mejores aviones, esos muchachos son TREMENDOS. En cuestiones de politica no entro.



Yo tampoco entro en cuestiones de política, y sí, podrían ser gente muy preparara y con los cojones de un minotauro pero les falta dinero e Israel siempre ha demostrado una efectividad alucinante, su ejercito esta muy bien equilibrado con su economía y sus objetivos. Aquí estamos perdiendo la guerra con Marruecos desde hace ya una década


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ene 2022)

es que lo jodido de tener tamaño ejército es no usarlo nunca aún teniendo motivos para hacerlo .

Las cosas se usan , se venden o se tiran .

Hacer una inversión enorme en armamento y personal para escenarios bélicos imposibles , es absurdo.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ene 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Ya, está bien, pero hablas de un caso concreto en Moscú y de alguien ingeniero que lo suelen ganar bastante bien. Habría que ver el resto.



Pues mas o menos por lo que yo he visto la gente vive bien, el 100% de los crios estan escolarizados, sean hijos de obrero o de director ( y te crujen como vengas con polladas de escuela en casa y mamadas progres de esas), las calles son bastante seguras en cuanto a que te atraquen hay policias de media docena de cuerpos por todos sitios. Normalmente los que han acabado mal en Rusia son occidentales que han ido de guays con las putas y o bien estas les han hecho una trampa y acaban en pelotas en la calle o se han peleado con algun borracho y han acabado tirados en medio de la calle.

Y trabajo hay mucho, yo no conozco a nadie que este en el paro. Tanto en la gran ciudad como en los pueblos. Tambien puedes irte a siberia a currar en una explotacion petrolifera, que se paga de puta madre, eso si, te desayunas pensando en los -50º bajo cero que te esperan en el tajo.

Y hay dinero, ves cochazos por todos sitios, pero la mayoria de la peña tiene su utilitario. Tambien tienen su pisito decente, aunque el portal este que se cae a pedazos. Tambien muchisima gente tiene su dacha en el campito... a no mucha distancia de tu ciudad. Escasez de terreno en Rusia va a ser que no hay demasiada y puedes comprar al estado tu parcela por un precio ridiculo, las dachas forman como aldeitas y en un viaje en tren ves a cientos.

Eso es una cosa que si da mucha grima de Rusia: cuando se piro la URSS, la propiedad de los pisos paso a los inquilinos de estos, pero no las zonas comunes que quedaron en un limbo y eso creo un problema monumental a la hora de impuestos y de todo, porque si constituian una comunidad tocaba pagar una burrada de deuda acumulada y nadie queria, por tanto, nadie se hace cargo del mantenimiento, y los portales y fachadas de las casas son muchas veces derroyentes, pero por dentro las casas están bien. Si se averia algo, lo que hacen es contratar a Vasili, el primo de Antosha y hace el arreglo y se le paga bajo cuerda.

Otra cosa deroyente de Rusia es la situacion de los pensionistas con pensiones sovieticas, por las continuas devaluaciones del rublo, acabaron cobrando ni 10 pavos al cambio y en la indigencia. Aunque tenian sus casas y la energia esta tirada, la comida es cara para ellos y daba mucha pena en los primeros 2000 verte tios con toda la ferreteria de medallas, la orden de lenin y la de la bandera roja con su lacito naranja y negro pidiendo en los pasos subterraneos. Como la cosa en esa epoca no estaba para tirar cohetes en cuanto a presupuesto, Putin optó por que trabajaran otra vez, se les reservara puestos que pudieran hacer bien (por ejemplo, guia de museo) y cotizaran una pension por el nuevo esquema. Lo hicieron y el problema se fue solucionando ( con la logica muerte de muchos, tambien hay que decirlo). 

En fin, que ni blanco ni negro, rusia son grises, como nosotros.


----------



## fogbugz (22 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Yo tampoco entro en cuestiones de política, y sí, podrían ser gente muy preparara y con los cojones de un minotauro pero les falta dinero e Israel siempre ha demostrado una efectividad alucinante, su ejercito esta muy bien equilibrado con su economía y sus objetivos. Aquí estamos perdiendo la guerra con Marruecos desde hace ya una década



Exacto, el modelo a seguir es Israel con un ejercito muy tecnificado, pequeno pero muy efectivo. Y con independencia tecnologica. No necesitamos nada para andar invadiendo paises.

Si acaso, el grupo LHD para una contraofensiva contra Marruecos, aunque eso yo siempre lo he visto como un derroche faltando otras cosas y un argumento un poco estirado. Maxime cuando compramos material clave que no van a dejar usar contra el propio Marruecos, como los AEGIS. Una doctrina totalmente incoherente.

Aparte, el problema de todo este lio es que no le beneficia ni a Rusia ni a la UE. Asi que hay que pensar a ver quien es el que agita el arbol para recoger las nueces...


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ene 2022)

josesumm dijo:


> Tenemos las mismas fragatas 13 , por ahí podríamos darles un susto.



Siempre y cuando su aviación naval no decida enviarnos un comite de bienvenida de 48 Tupolev 22M con dos misiles antibuque kitchen cada uno

Aqui una simulacion de que pasaria si un ala completa de bombarderos navales TU22 y SU34 se las vieran con un portaaviones y su ala completa de cazas.



Es un simulador, pero el mas realista que hay en el mercado, el DCS, cada avion y arma estan emuladas al minimo detalle.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ene 2022)

Si ya sabes como esta el ejercito español, pa que lo comparas.


----------



## Pluc (22 Ene 2022)

Nosotros tenemos al preparao, que seguro no se daría a la fuga a las primeras de cambio y nos dirige a la victoria con múltiples argucias tácticas. QUE SE ATREVAN!


----------



## Javiser (22 Ene 2022)

No entiendo esa comparación. Al parecer la amenaza de guerra está entre la OTAN y Rusia, y no entre España y Rusia.

España es sólo una pequeña parte de la OTAN. Si quieres comparar algo compara la OTAN y Rusia


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No entiendo esa comparación. Al parecer la amenaza de guerra está entre la OTAN y Rusia, y no entre España y Rusia.
> 
> España es sólo una pequeña parte de la OTAN. Si quieres comparar algo compara la OTAN y Rusia



España podría meterse en problemas por intervenir militarmente en Ucrania. No todos los de la OTAN se han metido.
Parece que han pillado a España de PRIMOS, ya se verá.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (22 Ene 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> No es un España- Francia. Los ruskis están igual de locos que nosotros pero menos amariconados



Son más borrachos y por eso van a pecho descubierto, nuestros guerreros eran muy aguerridos sin tanto vino como ellos vodka. Pero tienes razón en que no estamos hablando ni de franceses ni de italianos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ene 2022)

Espera espera, aquí nos estan incluyendo a muchos foristas!!!!

Available for military = eres ciudadano MASCULINO y de mediana edad, vamos sin paños calientes aqui no van a pedir igualdad las mujeras...


----------



## GatoAzul (22 Ene 2022)

La peor guerra que hace España es la psicológica. Saca pecho sin chaleco antibalas, y eso da qué pensar.


----------



## javac (22 Ene 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> El papel de España en un hipotetico conflicto seria el de centro logistico, que fue el papel que se le asigno desde tiempos de Eisenhower. A eso se refiere Sanchez cuando dice lo de "aliado preferente".



correcto, ponemos las bases para que venga americanos y británicos a mantenimientos y repostajes


----------



## Tanchus (22 Ene 2022)

javac dijo:


> correcto, ponemos las bases para que venga americanos y británicos a mantenimientos y repostajes



...y misiles chinorrusos a cascoporro el día que se líe alguna.


----------



## Knight who says ni (22 Ene 2022)

¿EEUU tiene 13.000 aeronaves? Que barbaridad...


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Ene 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Exacto, el modelo a seguir es Israel con un ejercito muy tecnificado, pequeno pero muy efectivo. Y con independencia tecnologica. No necesitamos nada para andar invadiendo paises.
> 
> Si acaso, el grupo LHD para una contraofensiva contra Marruecos, aunque eso yo siempre lo he visto como un derroche faltando otras cosas y un argumento un poco estirado. Maxime cuando compramos material clave que no van a dejar usar contra el propio Marruecos, como los AEGIS. Una doctrina totalmente incoherente.
> 
> Aparte, el problema de todo este lio es que no le beneficia ni a Rusia ni a la UE. Asi que hay que pensar a ver quien es el que agita el arbol para recoger las nueces...



¿No se puede usar el sistema AEGIS contra Marrueco? ¡Ostia!¡Me dajes de piedra!
Sin ese sistema solo tenemos chatarra que flota


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Ene 2022)

A mi lo único que me preocupa es donde vamos a meter tanto prisionero. Y luego como se va a administrar tanto territorio. Y luego está hacienda, cuando hacienda pida su parte...

Mira no es por no ir a la guerra con Rusia, lo que me da miedo es ganar, que luego el lío es monumental.

Si hay por donde convencerme es por las chortis, pero es que tengo entendido que son muy co las españolas de manejantas y agobiadoras.

Mirad, que vengan aquí los rusos, un par de tapas unos vinillos y tan amigos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Ene 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿EEUU tiene 13.000 aeronaves? Que barbaridad...



Pues me parece una puta mierda. Asthar Sheran tiene 50.000 naves escondidas tras el sol.


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pero tenemos a Echenique...... eso compensa todo lo demás....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podían hacer un mod de metal slug en el que echenike lleva una metralleta en el casco y los malos son los rusos.


----------



## Piotr (22 Ene 2022)

jajajajajajajaj esto está ganado jejejejej

ahora en serio, pon enemigos al mismo nivel que Espaa, por ejemplo Marruecos


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 Ene 2022)

Lo que no dice esa comparativa es que en fuerza aérea por ejemplo la relación de fuerzas real sería Rusia: 5.000, Spain: 0


----------



## Burrocracia (22 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Rusia no es pobre. Eso es lo que nos venden. Lo que pasa es que Rusia a nivel monetario, fiscal y comercial juega su propia liga (es lo que tiene ser tan puto enorme). Yo he estado en Moscu pasando unos dias en casa de un ingeniero amiguete de mi familia que si, a igualdad de funciones nominalmente gana 3 veces menos que yo, pero su poder adquisitivo ahi multiplica el mio en Alemania. Paga 3 euros y pico al mes de energia, la cesta de la compra es 3 veces inferior, los impuestos un 16%. Tiene parienta y tres mocosos y se los lleva todos los años en avion al Caucaso a la playa. Su piso se lo concedió el estado como VPO y lo tiene pagado desde recien casado. Mantiene un terrenito y una dacha en los bosques que hay al noroeste del oblast y mantiene a su madre pensionista. Y con todo y eso le sobra sueldo para ahorrar. En cuanto a calidac de vida en Moscu tienes cultura para parar un tren, deporte, librerias. Y la internet rusa no va nada mal y el precio es ridiculo.



Pero no decían que Moscú era la ciudad más cara del mundo ?


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ene 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Pero no decían que Moscú era la ciudad más cara del mundo ?



Pues va a ser que no. Yo conozco comedores de estos que han sobrevivido a la URSS que comes y con calidac hasta reventar por 5 pavos, es donde comen los remeros moscovitas. Si que hay sitios con precios exorbitantes que van los rusos ricos, como las tiendas del Gum, pero sabiendo los sitios y sobre todo conociendo los distritos, en Moscu comes, vistes y bebes por precios muy comedidos. Por ejemplo, restaurante ucraniano cojonudo con sartencitas inox con sus trajes regionales sirviendo las mesas con pizpiretismo, menos de 15 pavos por cabeza me salio pidiendo de carta en ruso sin mirar precio (ni lo que comia), eso si, en el distrito de Zelenogorsk, en las afueras. Los precios de los hoteles son o muy caros o muy baratos, pero los muy baratos son las penzion que en fin, si quieres una zambullida en lo que son las distintas etnias de Rusia, es el mejor sitio, pero mejor que hables algo de ruso y que la privacidad sea para ti algo secundario. He estado en dos de estas cuando era mas joven y la verdad es que conoces gente como poco, exotica. Mi opción ya puretilla es pillar apartamentos por agencia en distritos fuera del tercer anillo y por 600-1000 pavos al mes tienes una buena choza remera a mano del metro. Eso si olvida ir en coche, taxi o omnibus al centro, o hay metro o hay muerte por atasco. El metro sin embargo es rapido de cojones y en 4-5 paradas estas en la Plaza de la Revolución a 5 minutos andando de todos los sitios turisticos.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (22 Ene 2022)

MC Donald VS El rincón de Paco


----------



## Satori (22 Ene 2022)

Estas comparativas basadas en valores numéricos de las unidades de combate son muy engañosas, puesto que obvian aspectos fundamentales como las reservas de munición, grado de entrenamiento, estado de mantenimiento, grado de autoaprovisionamiento etc etc.

Por ejemplo, España tiene unas reservas de munición mínimas en especial de misiles, el entrenamiento es el mínimo y el mantenimiento es también muy deficiente.


----------



## fogbugz (23 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿No se puede usar el sistema AEGIS contra Marrueco? ¡Ostia!¡Me dajes de piedra!
> Sin ese sistema solo tenemos chatarra que flota



Se puede? Quizas.

Nos dejaran? Yo creo que no. En Ifni no nos dejaron.

Tendra puertas traseras? Seguro.

Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.

Seria muchisimo mejor un sistema peor pero con cierta independencia tecnologica. AEGIS solo sirve para meternos en movidas OTAN. Ahi funciona perfecto, pero estas creo yo que son justo las que no nos interesan.

Ademas de Ifni, hay otros muchos precedentes. Por ejemplo, en la Guerra de las Malvinas, los suizos les pasaron a los britanicos las firmas de todos los radares de las baterias antiaereas que les habian vendido. Un fabricante muy de fiar, si senor. Pese a todo, los autocanones Oerlikon derribaron muchos Harrier y helicopteros, pero tambien tuvieron bajas mediante misiles guiados gracias a la filtracion que comento.

Tambien les pasaron mucha informacion cifrada de los argentinos, que usaban maquinas suizas con cifrado mal hecho a proposito. Por otra parte, Francia les paso muchos datos sobre los Exocet y seguramente senales para desactivarlos, aunque no necesitaron llegar a usarlas porque los argentinos tenian muy poco stock.

Moraleja del asunto, si se ponen las cosas feas es mejor tener armamento en el cual confiar. Yo no confio en AEGIS en un hipotetico conflicto con Marruecos. Y es practicamente el unico enemigo potencial. No veo posibilidades siquiera remotas de un conflicto con otra potencia. Con lo cual disenar nuestro ejercito asi es absurdo.


----------

